# FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???



## MG42 (24. Januar 2013)

*FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Ich weiß es ist ein heikles Thema, noch dazu hier in Deutschland, wenn wir mal unsere eigene Vergangenheit betrachten, doch leider geistert mir diese Thematik die ganze Zeit im Kopf herum, seit ich dieses Video: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6erIE8pS-Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 auf YT gesehen habe.

Die Fakten sprechen für sich:
Quellen: Der richtige Riecher: US-Regierung aktiviert FEMA-Camps im gesamten Land, Amerikanische Konzentrationslager fertig und einsatzbereit - Kopp Online. 
Infrastruktur wird eingerichtet, FEMA Camps werden bemannt... Das warten auf den großen Knall?

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage Warum und in welchem Ausmaß, mögliche (Verschwörungs)Theorien stehen ja schon im Raum, am wahrscheinlichsten steht hier die neue Weltordnung, etwas schwammig ausgedrückt von Bush sen.:


> „Wir erleben heute einen einzigartigen und außergewöhnlichen Moment. So ernst die Krise am Persischen Golf ist, so bietet sie zugleich die Gelegenheit, zu einer Periode der Zusammenarbeit zu gelangen. Aus diesen schwierigen Zeiten kann unser fünftes Ziel – eine neue Weltordnung – hervorgehen: *eine neue Ära – freier von der Bedrohung durch Terror, stärker im Streben nach Gerechtigkeit und sicherer in der Suche nach Frieden.* Eine Ära, in der die Völker der Welt, Ost und West, Nord und Süd, prosperieren und in Harmonie leben können. Hundert Generationen haben nach diesem schwer zu fassenden Weg zum Frieden gesucht, während Tausend Kriege in der Zeitspanne menschlichen Bemühens wüteten. Heute ringt eine neue Welt um ihre Geburt, eine Welt die anders ist, als die, die wir bisher kannten. Eine Welt, in der die Herrschaft des Rechts die Herrschaft des Dschungels ersetzt. Eine Welt, in der die Völker die gemeinsame Verantwortung für Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit erkennen. Eine Welt, in der der Starke die Rechte des Schwachen respektiert. Das ist die Vision, die ich mit Präsident Gorbatschow in Helsinki geteilt habe. Er und andere Führer Europas, am Golf und auf der ganzen Welt verstehen, dass die Art und Weise, wie wir heute diese Krise lösen, der Zukunft kommender Generationen ihre Gestalt geben könnte.“



Was ist seit dem Zusammenbruch des Kommunismus in (Sowjet-)Russland passiert? Hat der Kapitalismus sein freundliches Gesicht gezeigt? Nein!!!
Adam Smiths Unsichtbare Hand utopisch, während die meisten wie paralysiert vor der Glotze sitzen, geht hinter ihnen die Welt den Bach runter.

Egoismus und die Fehlleistungen der Agression (Lorenz: Das sogenannte Böse) sind die Tugenden der Weltbanken, die die Welt ins große Verderben stürzen.


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen globalen Säuberungsaktion???*

Ich hab bei "Kopp Verlag" aufgehört zu lesen und drüber nachzudenken. Die Leute kann ich leider nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen globalen Säuberungsaktion???*

Naja irgendwie kommen mir die Quellen nicht sooo seriös vor


----------



## e4syyy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen globalen Säuberungsaktion???*

Ja ne ist klar. 
Sowat wäre schon längst in der großen Presse.  (Bei Wahrheit)


----------



## Nemesis_AS (24. Januar 2013)

Des weiteren wurde die Petition zum bau des Todesstern auch nur abgelehnt, weil das Teil schon lang existiert! (Die Russen haben übrigens gleich 2 davon)

Nee im Ernst, wenn solch ein Szenario in Planung/Umsetzung wäre, hätte man davon mit Sicherheit schon aus anderen Quellen erfahren.
Aber mal abwarten


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen globalen Säuberungsaktion???*

Nunja wenn man sich über das ganze mal ein bisschen weiter informiert und recherchiert dann stellt man fest das da ein kleiner Teil wahrheit vorhanden ist (HAARP, FEMA, etc) Aber Dieses Video dramatisiert das ganze und übertreibt es ein wenig.


----------



## QUAD4 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

das finanzsystem weiss genau was es macht. die leute die sich mit diesen themen beschäftigen wissen das was großes auf uns zu kommt. nicht umsonst gibt es auf der ganzen welt immer mehr armut und immer mehr kriege.

achja, es gibt keine freie presse, für die die immernoch an sowas glauben.

recentr.com
aus meine sicht die beste seite wenn es um politik geht. ich verfolge die seite sowie andere auch und muss sagen das sich alles bewahrheitet hat bis jetzt. das beste an der sendung selbst ist das man live anrufen kann und fragen stellen kann. außerdem sind immer livegäste und mit denen kann man auch reden.

Recentr TV - recentr.com
hier sind die sendungen nochmal zum angucken.

Die Geschichte deiner Versklavung - YouTube einfach mal das video angucken und drüber nachdenken.
Freiwilligfrei.de
http://www.freiwilligfrei.info/archives/3796 hier kann man wunderbar sehen wie unser system aufgebaut ist und was uns suggeriert wird 


zum thema fema und 3ter weltkrieg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U2SqpiJweY&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaVaeAfGHy8
sind leider nur ~40min ins deutsche übersetzt, das ganze gibts aber auch englisch


----------



## MG42 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Wollte auch nur informieren(glaube nicht an Gespenster und hab auch nicht an den Weltuntergang geglaubt), und HOFFENTLICH ist das alles bloß ein gut gespieltes Drama, aber rechne stets mit dem Schlimmsten.

Meiner Meinung nach brodelt es unter der Oberfläche ganz gewaltig, das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Was da mit dem genannten Gesetzen und Möglichkeiten bzw. Macht einzelner staatlicher und auch privater Institutionen möglich ist, führt doch unweigerlich zu Missbrauch, es gibt genug Radikale/Irre/ an den Hebeln der Macht. Mal abwarten, vlt. haben wir in einem Jahrzehnt hier schon wie sonst in Krisengebieten auf der Welt einen derart krassen Unterschied zwischen Arm und Reich, dass es notwenig wird, durch Stacheldraht und bewaffnete Wachdieste in den die kleine Minderheit der Reichen vor der Masse der Armen zu schützen.  

Warten wir einfach mal ab, was passiert, aber das ganze stinkt zum Himmel.


			
				Wilhelm Busch schrieb:
			
		

> Dies war erst der erste Streich, doch der zweite folgt sogleich.


Und leider reichen meine völlig unzureichenden sprachlichen Mittel nicht aus um mich mündlich mitzuteilen, und mein Schreibsus strukturlose Darstellung meiner chaotischen Gedanken.

Besonders im nahen Osten und den anderen dritte Welt-Ländern werden Unruhen weiter aufgeheizt, durch Spekulation mit Nahrungsmitteln.
DWS-Fonds für Getreidesilos, durch künstlich hergeigeführten Mangel kann man schon richtig Kohle machen... http://www.handelsblatt.com/finanze...ategie-das-sind-die-besten-fonds/7217966.htmlnur so mal als Beispiel: 





> Weizen
> 
> Veränderung auf Sicht von zehn Jahren (in Euro): +92 Prozent
> 
> Was aus 1.000 Euro geworden wäre: 1.916 Euro


.
Natürlich hängt (fast) alles am Öl, und die Saudis finanzieren doch hinter vorgehaltener Hand solche Salafisten wie Pierre Vogel. Alle rennen in den schlechten Zeiten zur Kirche oder dem organisierten Glauben in die Arme. Dass sich niemand an die 10 Gebote hält, oder sonst ein frommer Christ, Muslim, Jude, Hindu einfach mal seine Lektion lernt. Es wird still gelitten und hingenommen, gesunder Menschenverstand ist der Angst; der Manipulierbarkeit durch die Medien gewichen.


----------



## Murdoch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Meiner Ansicht nach sind Verschwörungstheorien nur ein weiteres mittel um die Augen der Bevölkerung von wirklich wichtigen und Existenten Themen zu lenken. 

Beispiel :
Spekulationsgut Nahrungsmittel. Massenmord für den Profit der wenigen.


----------



## MG42 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach sind Verschwörungstheorien nur ein weiteres mittel um die Augen der Bevölkerung von wirklich wichtigen und Existenten Themen zu lenken.
> 
> Beispiel :
> Spekulationsgut Nahrungsmittel. Massenmord für den Profit der wenigen.


 
Das Problem greift doch ins Ganze nämlich das (Finanz)System.


----------



## Sauerland (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Na ja, ganz ohne ist es aber nicht.

Hab vor kurzem mal einen tiefgreifenden Fernsehbericht über den neuen Eigentümer der Karstadt Häuser gesehen.

Dieser Herr Berggruen  als Finanzinvestor ist nicht ganz ohne. Der hat z.B. einen Verein gegründet in welchem er ehemalige Hochrangige Politiker aus Ost und West sowie andere wichtige Entscheidungsträger aus der Finanzwelt versammelt, die über eine neue Ordnung (angeblich Wirtschaftsordnung) diskutieren. Da hat Herr Berggruen ganz offen zum besten gegeben, um was es ihm eigentlich geht, nämlich dass die Deutschen und auch die Europäer viel zu viel verdienen, man muss auf das Niveau der Asiaten kommen.

Nun für einen Finanzinvestor wohl eine ganz normale Feststellung. Der Mann muss seinen Profit eben steigern, gleich zu welchen Mittel er greift.

Das sich dort aber eben Politiker (ganz gleich ob alt oder jung) in der Gesprächsrunde aufhalten ist dann mehr als bedenklich, sind dies doch die Volkvertreter welche eigentlich zum Wohle des Volkes aber eben nicht zum Wohle solcher Investoren handeln sollten. Der Ex-Bundeskanzler Schröder ist dort übrigens auch Mitglied.

Und wenn man sich hierzulande die derzeitigen Diskussionen seitens des Finanzministeriums anschaut, in welchem man dort an Plänen arbeitet mit welchen die Versicherungswirtschaft die Renditen bei den Lebensversicherungen zugunsten der Aktionäre reduzieren darf, zeigt dies einiges auf. Das Volk soll weiter bluten zugunsten einiger weniger. Das Deutsche Volk wird auch die nächsten Jahrzehnte weiter freiwillig zahlen und den Worten von Merkel und Co. vertrauen, vertrauen auf eine bessere Zukunft die das gemeine Volk nie erleben wird, weil einige wenige welche über das Kapital verfügen bestimmen wo es lang geht. 

Die Linkspartei hat schon immer von diesem Missverhältniss gesprochen und in derem Wahlprogramm steht nicht umsonst, dass man die Renten auf eine lebenswürdiges Maß erhöhen und die unerträglichen Minilöhne (3,-€/Std.) auf einen Mindestlohn anheben will. bedenkt man dann wie viele Rentner(in) hierzulande von einer Rente unterhalb 1.500,-€ Leben müssen bzw. wie viele Menschen jeden Monat zum Amt gehen müssen weil der Lohn aus der täglichen Arbeit nicht zum Leben reicht kommt man locker auf eine Zahl, die der Linkspartei die absolute Mehrheit bei der Bundestagswahl einbringen würde. Warum nun wählen diese Leute nicht die Linkspartei. Die SPD/Grünen oder CDU/FDP haben an deren Miesere ja nichts zum positiven geändert und haben die aus gar nicht vor. Warum geht der VdAK und die Gewerkschaften nicht voran. Wohl weil dort Leute das Sagen haben, die wieder das eine oder andere Parteibuch in der Tasche haben, bzw. glücklicher Weise eben durch das passende Parteibuch in die gut dotierte Position gekommen sind und hinten herum zu einigem verpflichtet sind. Eben wieder Vetternwirtschaft.

Schauen wir nur auf Europa und die Eurokrise, wer hier der große Gewinner ist/war, dank einer mehr oder weniger gelenkten Politik.

Wer ist den in der heutigen Zeit wirklich noch so naiv und glaubt dass Politiker ihren eigenen Egoismus über Board werfen zugunsten eines Volkes das sie erst an die Macht gebracht hat.

Diese Leute lernen bereits auf Ihrer Elite Uni wie man erfolgreich die Ellenbogen einsetzt, andererseits werden aber auch dort die Verbrüderungen fürs Leben gesetzt. Man denke nur an Bushs Geschichte.

Also ganz so sollte man es nicht abtun, in allem steckt ein Fünkchen Wahrheit.


Gruß


----------



## QUAD4 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

@MG42
brauchst gar nicht eingehen auf leute die den begriff "verschwörungstheorie" in den mund nehmen. die wissen meist eh nicht was es heisst und disqualifizieren sich eh selbst damit. den begriff haben die sich eh nicht selber ausgedacht sondern wurde ihnen durch die sogenannte "freie presse" in die köpfe gesetzt.
cypher lebte auch lieber in der matrix und hat damit seine manschaft verraten 

hier aufklärung zu betreiben ist meist zu über 90% zwecklos. 

Henry Ford
"Es ist gut, dass die Bürger der Nation nicht unser Banken- und Geldsystem verstehen, denn wenn sie es würden, glaube ich, gäbe es eine Revolution vor morgen früh."


----------



## MG42 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> (...)
> hier aufklärung zu betreiben ist meist zu über 90% zwecklos.
> 
> Henry Ford
> "Es ist gut, dass die Bürger der Nation nicht unser Banken- und Geldsystem verstehen, denn wenn sie es würden, glaube ich, gäbe es eine Revolution vor morgen früh."


 
Ich versuchs aber trotzdem, bzw. lass ich jemand anderen sprechen:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_UaiQpRsMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Kabarett ist einfach genial!!!


----------



## QUAD4 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

der schramm war wohl zu hart für die öffentlich rechtlichen daher haben die den gekündigt. wehe der pöbel bekommt im großen stil mit was abgeht.


----------



## Ifosil (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

MG42, lass ich nicht verrückt machen  deine Quellen sind extra so gemacht, das Menschen wie du das glauben. Vorsichtig bei dem was du glaubst, überprüfe und hinterfrage solche Quellen. Wenn ich schon "Kopp-Verlag" lese *Kopfschüttel*

Außerdem ist die Welt im stetigen Wandel, da gibt's leider auch oft Dinge die nicht so schön sind. Das war aber schon immer so, besonders in Krisenzeiten werden die Menschen pessimistischer. Wärst du zu Luthers Zeiten ein einfacher Bürger gewesen hättest auch an eine Verschwörung Luthers geglaubt und einer "new world order"  Das gibt es schon solange Menschen existieren.


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

FNORD ??


----------



## QUAD4 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

im übrigen wollen die meisten menschen keine schlechte nachrichten hören.  dazu fällt mir grade dieses buch hier ein 
Smile or Die. Wie die Ideologie des positiven Denkens die Welt verdummt: Amazon.de: Barbara Ehrenreich, Gabriele Gockel: Bücher


----------



## Seeefe (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> im übrigen wollen die meisten menschen keine schlechte nachrichten hören.  dazu fällt mir grade dieses buch hier ein
> Smile or Die. Wie die Ideologie des positiven Denkens die Welt verdummt: Amazon.de: Barbara Ehrenreich, Gabriele Gockel: Bücher


 
Wer will den auch schlechte Nachrichten hören?  Ist doch logisch.


----------



## MG42 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Ifosil schrieb:


> MG42, lass ich nicht verrückt machen  deine Quellen sind extra so gemacht, das Menschen wie du das glauben. Vorsichtig bei dem was du glaubst, überprüfe und hinterfrage solche Quellen. Wenn ich schon "Kopp-Verlag" lese *Kopfschüttel*
> 
> Außerdem ist die Welt im stetigen Wandel, da gibt's leider auch oft Dinge die nicht so schön sind. Das war aber schon immer so, besonders in Krisenzeiten werden die Menschen pessimistischer. Wärst du zu Luthers Zeiten ein einfacher Bürger gewesen hättest auch an eine Verschwörung Luthers geglaubt und einer "new world order"  Das gibt es schon solange Menschen existieren.


 
Ja natürlich, glauben wir einfach die offizielle Version der Wirklichkeit. Wirklichkeit != Realität.

Fakt ist was da ist, und das lässt sich nicht abstreiten. Halbwahrheiten oder Lügen werden als die zu glauben müssende Wahrheit verkauft, sind es aber nicht. Die Begründung gegen den Irak und Afghanistan in den Krieg zu ziehen waren doch alle erlogen, und das Werk einer ganzen Menge perverser Machtgestalten die sich lieber im Hintergrund halten. Die Liste der tagtäglich neuen Lügen die dem (all)gemeinen Volk aufgezwungen werden sind doch gleich der sinnlosen Logik Schulden mit immer neuen Schulden zu bezahlen, die dann letztendlich der zu tragen hat, der sich nicht verschuldet hat und der sich dann auch noch brav zu bedanken hat.

Wenn jetzt irgendwelche Verschwörungstheoretiker den absolut distopischenen Worst-Case beschreiben kann doch immer noch ein Teil dessen (..) dem absoluten Ist-Zustand entsprechen, und das Pulverfass welches die (blinde) Wut (nicht Zorn) einiger weniger nachdenklicher/verzweifelter BürgerMenschen entfacht und sich entlädt ohne uns zu nützen, etwa weil alle oder nicht genug mitziehen um etwas zu erreichen. Man will sich ja lieber ablenken lassen und DreckmitDirkBachfressen.
Occupy Wall Street | NYC Protest for World Revolution, change.org.
Es wird mal wieder Zeit für eine zweckmäße Revolution.


----------



## Ifosil (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Ich sag nur "lass dich nicht verrückt machen"  Es gibt sicherlich einige Dinge die mit Besorgnis und Skepsis aufgenommen werden sollte, aber die Realität sieht meist anders aus. Wir hier in Europa sind nicht die Opfer. Die wahren Opfer sind Näherinnen aus Bangladesch, Sklavenkinder aus Indien, Chinesische Werkarbeiter bei Foxconn, die tagtäglich für unseren Wohlstand schuften, damit wir paar Euros beim Einkauf sparen und die Großkonzerne ihre Bilanzen aufpolieren können. Mittlerweile hat sich daraus eine unaufhaltbare Abwärtsspirale gebildet. Wir werden alles verlieren, unseren Wohlstand, unsere Sozialität und unsere Ethik. Verursacht durch die Gier jedes Einzelnen. *prost*


----------



## MG42 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "lass dich nicht verrückt machen"  Es gibt sicherlich einige Dinge die mit Besorgnis und Skepsis aufgenommen werden sollte, aber die Realität sieht meist anders aus. Wir hier in Europa sind nicht die Opfer. Die wahren Opfer sind Näherinnen aus Bangladesch, Sklavenkinder aus Indien, Chinesische Werkarbeiter bei Foxconn, die tagtäglich für unseren Wohlstand schuften, damit wir paar Euros beim Einkauf sparen und die Großkonzerne ihre Bilanzen aufpolieren können. Mittlerweile hat sich daraus eine unaufhaltbare Abwärtsspirale gebildet. Wir werden alles verlieren, unseren Wohlstand, unsere Sozialität und unsere Ethik. Verursacht durch die Gier jedes Einzelnen. *prost*



Nein, ich lass mich nicht verrückt machen, ich bin nur zornig. Und die Abwärtsspirale reißt alle FLEIßIGEN Nichtkapitalgeber auf die die moderne Gesellschaft eben nicht verzichten kann aber durch ihre Sonderbehandlung mit den Füßen tritt und ja besonders in der dritten Welt.

Die Frage die sich stellt, ist das "Zufall" oder Absicht, wahrscheinlich beides, kann aber auch Absicht von derart unglaublichem Ausmaß sein...
Damals, als ein schlechter Autor ein gewisses Buch *hust* herausbrachte, hat (fast gar keiner) NIEMAND an solch ein Endergebnis gedacht. Fast keiner hats gelesen und die Einweisung gefordert, aber wie die Lemminge hinterher gerannt. Man lernt daraus dass das Kollektiv nichts lernt oder eben dass es die selben Fehler immer wieder macht.
Und den "Aufschwung" haben wir auch, auch der Endsieg wird verkündet, von dem jeder weiß wie utopisch das ist, aber trotzdem wollens alle Glauben.
Rettungsschirm, normalerweise hat man doch einen normalen Schirm und dann vorne noch einen Notschirm, aber wenn man ohne Fallschirm springt den Aufstieg kann man auch ohne Sicherung durchführen, aber die Schwerkraft... gewinnt immer.


----------



## QUAD4 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



> Offener Brief an Journalisten
> Oliver Janich, Bundesvorsitzender der Partei der Vernunft, warnt in einem offenen Brief an Journalisten vor dem Erstarken rechtsextremer und rechtspopulistischer Bewegungen.
> 
> Liebe Journalistinnen und Journalisten,
> ...



quelle: Offener Brief an Journalisten | Partei der Vernunft


----------



## QUAD4 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "lass dich nicht verrückt machen"  Es gibt sicherlich einige Dinge die mit Besorgnis und Skepsis aufgenommen werden sollte, aber die Realität sieht meist anders aus. Wir hier in Europa sind nicht die Opfer. Die wahren Opfer sind Näherinnen aus Bangladesch, Sklavenkinder aus Indien, Chinesische Werkarbeiter bei Foxconn, die tagtäglich für unseren Wohlstand schuften, damit wir paar Euros beim Einkauf sparen und die Großkonzerne ihre Bilanzen aufpolieren können. Mittlerweile hat sich daraus eine unaufhaltbare Abwärtsspirale gebildet. Wir werden alles verlieren, unseren Wohlstand, unsere Sozialität und unsere Ethik. Verursacht durch die Gier jedes Einzelnen. *prost*


 
lol, "verursacht durch die gier jedes einzelnen", lol

wenn man immer weniger geld in der tasche hat kauft man zwangsläufig das günstigere produkt. dank den jornalisten die über die themen und zusammenhänge in der wirtschaft schweigen, beschwichtigen und lügen ist es doch grade so weit gekommen. klar haben die angst vor dem job usw. dann sollte man aber nicht jornalist werden. die ganzen privaten und öffentlich rechtlichen medien lügen bis sich die balken biegen. wie soll denn der otto normal unterscheiden wenn er davon ausgeht er lebt ja in einem rechtsstaat. wenn man nach der arbeit kommt und familie usw. hat hat man nicht mehr so viel zeit. ab und zu kommt man durch zufall auf themen die man dann später verfolgt und stellt mit entsetzen fest das alles um einen herum erlogen ist.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Es ist immer sehr müßig über solche Themen eine vernünfte Diskussion zu führen, vor allem dann, wenn man den anderen nicht persönlich kennt oder besonders gut kennengelernt hat. Schon gar nicht im Internet.
Alle, die glauben dass die Presse frei und die Regierung(en) immer auf das Wohl der Bürger ausgerichtet sind und alle Kritiker dessen "Verschwörungstheoretiker sind, sollten sich vielleicht mal die Abschiedsrede von einem ehemaligen US-Präsidenten durchlesen. 



> Dwight D. Eisenhower,1961
> 
> ...
> "Wir in den Regierungsräten müssen uns vor unbefugtem Einfluß -- beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt -- durch den Militärisch-Industriellen-Komplex schützen. Das Potential für die katastrophale Zunahme fehlgeleiteter Kräfte ist vorhanden und wird weiterhin bestehen. Wir dürfen es nie zulassen, daß die Macht dieser Kombination unsere Freiheiten oder unsere demokratischen Prozesse gefährdet. Wir sollten nichts als gegeben hinnehmen. Nur wachsame und informierte Bürger können das angemessene Vernetzen der gigantischen industriellen und militärischen Verteidungsmaschinerie mit unseren friedlichen Methoden und Zielen erzwingen, so dass Sicherheit und Freiheit zusammen wachsen und gedeihen können."


Ein gewisser John F., welcher auch Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten war, sagte am 27.04.1961 in New York im Rahmen einer Presseversammlung folgendes:



> " Ich möchte über unsere gemeinsame Verantwortung im Angesicht einer Gefahr reden, die uns alle betrifft. Die Ereignisse der letzten Wochen haben vielleicht geholfen, diese Herausforderung für einige zu erhellen ; aber die Dimensionen der Bedrohung zu reduzieren oder mit ihr zu leben-, es gibt kein Entkommen vor ihr, weder vor der Schwere noch der Totalität ihrer Herausforderung für unser Überleben und unsere Sicherheit – es ist eine Herausforderung, die uns auf außergewöhnliche Weise in jeglicher Sphäre menschlicher Aktivitäten konfrontiert.
> 
> Diese tödliche Herausforderung stellt an unsere Gesellschaft zwei Anforderungen, die den Präsidenten und die Presse direkt betreffen – zwei Ansprüche, die fast widersprüchlich zu sein scheinen, die aber in Einklang gebracht und denen wir gerecht werden müssen, damit wir dieser nationalen und großen Gefahr begegnen können. Ich spreche zuerst über die Notwendigkeit weit größerer öffentlicher Information; und zweitens über die Notwendigkeit weit größerer amtlicher Geheimhaltung.
> 
> ...



Was dem guten John Fitzgerald widerfahren ist, dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein.

Sorry für die großen Quotes. Ich fand sie aber angebracht im Hinblick auf deratige "Verschwörungstheorien" und Berichterstattung, beispielsweise durch Internetseiten, welche unser (westliches) System anprangern, auf kritische Entwicklungen hinweisen und der Menschheit eine weniger aussichtsreiche Zukunft voraussagen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Na, haben wir mal wieder eine Verschwörungstheorie ausgegraben? 

Verschörungstheorie? Gab da mal nen Satz zu....: Lee Harwald Oswald war ein Einzeltäter und Anna Nicole hat aus Liebe geheiratet... Sinn davon: Glaubt nicht alles. Glaubt somit auch nicht jeden Quatsch.

Bis jetzt sind die großen Verschwörungstheorien (Außenpolitik der USA dient ausschließlich der Gier nach Öl und andere davon abzuhalten an dieses zu gelangen - Pearl Harbor - Ermordung Papst Johannes Paul I. uvm.) mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich als solche anzusehen. Somit ist nciht alles Müll was auf den ersten Blick so scheint.

Aber Konzentrationslager im ganzen Land und keiner sagt was bzw. alles ist geheim zu halten? Unglaubwürdig. Kann jeder selbst versuchen indem er 50 Leuten etwas erzählt und hofft das keiner von diesen etwas weiter erzählt.... gestaltet sich schon mehr als schwierig... deshalb halte ich persönlich diese Nummern für daher geholt... nicht zu vergessen sind dann auch die Flugzeuge die alles mögliche über uns verschütten - schließlich sind Kondensstreifen keine Kondensstreifen...

Kritische Meinungen sind dennoch eines der wichtigsten Dinge in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft in der uns alle erzählen wollen wie schön und unproblematisch alles ist obwohl das nicht einmal annähernd so ist. Und schließlich gibt es noch viele andere interessantere Theorien....


----------



## MG42 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

@h.101
Woodrow Wilson hat den von ihm unterzeichneten federal reserve act ja bereut. Das war vor Eisenhower, da war der Karren schon im Dreck.
Einer hat ja dann noch mal wieder anders versucht "echtes US-"Geld zu drucken, aber das hat er nicht überlebt.


----------



## nay (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Ich habe auch gehört, dass US Truppen in Richtung "riot control" ausgebildet werden. Das schließt auch die Entwaffnung der Bevölkerung bei einem Notstand ein, so wie es bei Katrina der Fall war. Damals haben dir Soldaten die Tür eingetreten und deine Waffen beschlagnahmt (Widerstand ist da nicht gut für die Gesundheit). Obama hat den NDAA unterschrieben und man muss ihn natürlich dann auch durchsetzen. Es ist nur logisch, dass die nötigen Einrichtungen dafür geschaffen werden.

Es ist v.a. interessant wie China auf die Entwertung des Dollars reagiert. Ich glaube nicht, dass die es hinnehmen, jahrelang umsonst exportiert zu haben. Ewig kann es nicht weitergehen, dass die USA für 5 Container Waren einen zurückschickt und den Rest mit Dollar ausgleicht. Die Rechnung geht nicht auf.


----------



## MG42 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Höchstwahrscheinlich sind die OWS-Demonstranten die ersten, die die Sonderbehandlung in den Zeltlagern genießen dürfen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdDBNO0A19w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Amerika ist ja höchst verschuldet, und das gleichen sie aus in dem sie als Militärmacht Nr.1 mit dem Säbel rasseln. 





> Die Staatsverschuldung der Vereinigten Staaten bezeichnet die Gesamtmenge aller Schulden der Vereinigten Staaten auf Bundesebene, also die von der Bundesregierung geschuldeten Gesamtforderungen der kreditgebenden Gläubiger. Die Staatsverschuldung ist seit den 1980ern bis auf eine kurze Phase in den späten 1990ern kontinuierlich gewachsen, in den 2000ern besonders bedingt durch die Irak- und Afghanistankriege sowie die Folgen der weltweiten Finanzkrise ab 2007. Mit Stand vom 29. Juni 2011 betrug die Staatsverschuldung insgesamt 14,46 Billionen US-Dollar oder 98,6 % des Bruttoinlandprodukts.(...)



Wahrscheinlich werden die Chinesen den Amerikanern den Mittelfinger zeigen (sollten sie auch), leisten können sie es sich ja, haben ja Atomwaffen, Pattsituation, wie zu Zeiten des kalten Kriegs.
Wenn das Schule macht, und auch andere Staaten sich von Amerika abwenden, haben sie ein echtes Problem.

Wann wachen die Leute endlich auf? Das Problem ist nicht dass das Geld nicht da ist, es ist natürlich in den Händen einer kleinen Elite, die den kleinen Leuten die Schulden aufzwingt.
Wie ein schwarzes Loch, oder ein Parasit...

Wenn man sich mal die Zahlen anschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das Federal Reserve System staatlich und privat strukturiert ist, und dass effektiv nicht die Regierung die Macht über das Geld hat, ist doch klar wer hier an wessen Fäden hängt, dass ein Präsident oder keinerlei Macht hat irgendwas zum Guten zu wenden.
Sollte man sich anschauen: Goldman Sachs - Eine Bank lenkt die Welt YT.
Edit: Nicht uninteressant http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND2HAYyxWbU.


----------



## PhilSe (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Nur ne Lüge braucht Gesetzte....Und: Volksvertreter vertreten das Volk genauso wenig wie Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten...


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Ist der ESM Vetrag auch Verschwörungstheorie? Da wird gerade einer Machthungrigen Clique so etwas wie Allmacht und Untastbarkeit gegeben und das in einer sog. Demokratie?


----------



## Wortakrobat (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Was die Thematik der Imperialismuspolitik der USA angeht: 

Gründe für den Irak Krieg? Weltwährung Dollar. Saddam hatte schlichtweg begonnen Öl nicht mehr nur ausschließlich in Dollar zu handeln. Und das bringt in mehreren denkbaren Szenarien schneller die USA zu Fall als alles andere, denn der US-Dollar ist direkt ans Öl geknüpft. Und als sich Mister Bush Junior auf dem Flugzeugträger inszenierte mit "Mission accomplished" war damit mehr die Rettung des Dollars gemeint als das kriegerische Handlungen nun ein Ende hätte und die Iraker die Amerikaner liebten. Aber Bush hatte noch viele weitere Rechtfertigungen in petto die scheinbar plausibler erschienen. 

Eisenhower hat immer gesagt das der militärisch- industrielle Komplex nicht die Oberhand gewinnen darf und es ansonsten schwerwiegende Folgen haben wird - grade mit einem solch großen stehenden Heer. Niemand hörte auf Ihn und ER war der US-Präsident... Somit sind alle Politiker mittlerweile Überflüssig da sie nur noch Handlanger irgendwelcher wirtschaftlichen Interessen sind. 

Chinesen...

Man siehe an was die in kurzer Zeit geschaffen haben. Eine unglaubliche Wirtschatsmacht innerhalb von 2-3 Jahrzehnten. Und unglaubliche Umweltprobleme erschaffen im selben Zug - aber sie sind ja jetzt die neuen Vorreiter und überhaupt ist Kanada schließlich der Weltweit größte Umweltverschmutzer (Stichwort: Ölsand). Alles hat sein für und wider und ich möchte nicht unbedingt unter Chinesischer Herrschaft aufwachsen, da sind mir die Amis lieber, da glaube ich zumindestens noch das ich einigermaßen frei bin. Auch wenn die "freie" Presse wohl wahrhaftig ein wenig hergeholt ist.

Chinesen vs. USA:

Ganz ruhig. Die beiden Wissen wo sie stehen - grade China. Und das gesamte System der USA beruht auf Schulden, also wird damit halt lachser umgegangen. Und wer jedes Jahr knapp 740 Milliarden nur fürs Militär ausgibt dem erklär mal das er das nicht muss, schließlich hängen dort Arbeitsplätze dran.... Übrigens gibt China im gleichen Zeitraum grade mal rund 85 Milliarden aus (11% des US-Militärbudgets, Platz 2 in Sachen Militärausgaben der Welt - aber die bauen ja auch alles billiger..). Deutschland gibt gar nur 46 Milliarden aus (6%). Somit will sich eigentlich niemand mit den Amis anlegen, auch wenn sie alle meist eine große Schnauze haben. 

Allerdings soll das kein Pro-Ami Post werden, deswegen mal eine interessante Sache zum Thema Amis und dem Bankensystem. Die Federal Reserve Bank wurde seinerzeit noch NIEMALS auch nur annähernd einer Prüfung unterzogen und das ist ebenso ein Privatunternehmen wie jedes andere und nicht staatlich wie man meinen mag. Und wer weiß wirklich wieviel Rücklagen wer hat...etc. 

Sollen aber alles nur Denkanstöße sein, in diesem Sinne....


----------



## Seeefe (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Klar schaffen die Chinesen das in paar Jahren, auf das Volk muss man ja keine Rücksicht nehmen 

"Das US-System beruht auf Schulden"

Sag mir, welches heutzutage den nicht?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Saudi-Arabien.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Saudi-Arabien.


 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Du wolltest wissen, welches heut zu tage nicht


----------



## Wortakrobat (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

....die ziehen Ihren Kredit nur ausm Boden....

Nord Korea - denen gibt keiner was... 

nein im Ernst - gemeint war eher das man selbst als US-Bürger weitaus verschuldeter ist als hierzulande (schließlich sind wir ja DIE Sparer, mal abgesehen von der Schweiz) und dennoch sind wir pleite. Aber hier ist es noch nicht so fortgeschritten das ein "normalo" Kredite mit anderen Kediten absichern kann welche wiederrum mit anderen Krediten abgesichtert sind. Hast du in Amerika eine Kredite oder einen Kredit kannst du auch noch 10 haben - da schaut man nicht auf so Kleinigkeiten wie ob du es wirklich bezahlen kannst. Erst wenn du auf die Fresse gefallen bist ziehen sie dich komplett aus... Davor bist du schließlich noch ehrenwerter "kunde". War also eher auf die Mentalität bezogen....


----------



## cerbero (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Die USA sind nicht mal in der Lage genug Gefängnisse zu betreiben. Die FEMA bekommt ihre Hauptaufgabe, den Katastrophenschutz in genügend bewiesenen Fällen wegen Inkompetenz (Hurrican-Sasion is auch bald wieder) nicht auf die Reihe... 
FEMA-Camps als **. ich hab sogar einen Moment lang herzhaft lachen können.

Und Saudi-Arabien ist nicht schuldenfrei. 
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/sa.html


----------



## Ifosil (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Der ESM Vertrag wurde vorher von unseren Parlamenten durch gewunken, genauso wie die Sache mit der Privatisierung der Wasserversorgung. Das wurde vorher von unseren Politikern abgenickt, nun muss Brüssel als Buhmann herhalten.


----------



## Lexx (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Frage aus dem Off: was ist ein "FEMA-Camp"? 

FEMA ist das weibliche/westliche/linke Pedant 
zu Nazi- und Terror-Camps.. ?


----------



## Ifosil (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Wenn ich Fema Camps in Google eingebe finde ich nur pseudowissenschaltiche-/esoterische- oder Verschwöhrungsseiten. Würd auch gern genau wissen was so ein FEMA Camp ist, bitte mit Quelle. Darunter zählen keine Kloppiseiten wie Infokrieger oder Ähnliches, das ist extremst unseriös.


----------



## Ifosil (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

laut wiki : "Die *Federal Emergency Management Agency* (*FEMA*) ist die nationale Koordinationsstelle der Vereinigten Staaten für Katastrophenhilfe und ist dem Ministerium für Innere Sicherheit der Vereinigten Staaten unterstellt."


----------



## Lexx (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Fosi danke.

Euch ist bewusst, dass diese "Neue Weltordnung/Das goldene Zeitalter/etc.."-Theorien 
allesamt aus einem faschistischen, antisemitischen und "Herrscherrasse"-Umfeld stammen.. ?


----------



## Speed4Fun (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Lexx schrieb:


> ...Euch ist bewusst, dass diese "Neue Weltordnung/Das goldene Zeitalter/etc.."-Theorien
> allesamt aus einem faschistischen, antisemitischen und "Herrscherrasse"-Umfeld stammen.. ?


 
Dieses Vorurteil hält sich ebenso hartnäckig.

Ob nun an dieser FEMA-Sache etwas dran ist oder nicht, Fakt ist, dass wir von Mächten/Interessengruppen regiert werden, die nicht alleine dem Allgemeinwohl dienen.

Bis hin zum Thema Energiewende. Das Gut Energie wird solange in Deutschland künstlich verknappt und verteuert, bis wir alle wieder der Energielobby auf den Leim gehen und der 'notwendigen' Wiederinbetriebnahme von Atomkraftwerken zustimmen.

Natürlich alternativlos.

Und Bill Gates kauft sich mit seinen Wahlkampf-Milliarden einen Sitz im rot-grünen Bundeskabinett als Berater und Minister für Gerechtigkeit und Weltgesundheit. Und die Deutschen werden zwangsweise mit dem T-Virus geimpft.

Völlig alternativlos.

Die letzten Überlebenden des World War Z Szenarios landen dann in der Quarantäne eines der vielen FEMA-Camps, die mittlerweile auch von der Bundesregierung errichtet worden sind, um die hochinfektiösen Krankheiten 'Opposition' und 'Systemkritik' einzudämmen.

Alternativen wurden abgeschafft, das Wort Alternative aus dem deutschen Sprachschatz entfernt.


----------



## Poulton (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Lexx schrieb:


> [...]
> allesamt aus einem faschistischen, antisemitischen und "Herrscherrasse"-Umfeld stammen.. ?


 Das eigentlich "Interessante" dieser Seiten ist, dass jede bekannte  Geisteskrankheit eindrucksvoll zur Schau gestellt wird und man dazu noch ein Training der Lachmuskeln bekommt. ^^


----------



## Lexx (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Und wann landen die UFOs ??? 
War Jesus ein Astronaut ???
Sind die Retikulaner grau ???
*FNORD* ???

Ich denke, die Welt ist heute nicht mehr so simpel, wie es uns manche "religiösen
Fanatiker" sie uns darstellen wollen. Nach Aufklärung, Gründerzeit, Schulpflicht
ist der Horizont und die allgemeine Bildung der Menschen doch etwas höher als
noch in vergangenen Epochen. Und auf "Dummheit"/Unwissenheit und ANGST
setzen die Methoden der "Illuminierten".

Wenn man Gott oder den Teufel nicht "dort draussen" findet, dann suchen sie ihn 
eben unter den "Unsrigen". Früher kam das Böse von "Oben", heute sehen wir bis
ans Ende des Universums/Ende der Zeit, da gibts keinen Gott, der uns bestraft
oder kontrolliert/manipuliert. Also kann er nur von "Innen" kommen. 

Und übrigends: ELVIS LEBT!


----------



## do-gooder (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Lexx schrieb:


> Frage aus dem Off: was ist ein "FEMA-Camp"?
> 
> FEMA ist das weibliche/westliche/linke Pedant
> zu Nazi- und Terror-Camps.. ?


Fema Camps isnd Camps in denen angeblich zur Zeit mllionen von "multi-funcional cremation container" gelagert werden.
Patent US5425163 - Multi-functional cremation container for a cadaver - Google Patente

Besonderns interessant:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zwHa53cr88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lexx (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Vielleicht kommt ein Komet und bringt einen ausserirdischen Virus mit?
Vielleicht kommt ein Megasturm, und schwappt alle Küstenstädte weg?
Vielleicht kommt das Mega-Erdbeben und lässt ein paar AKWs aufpoppen?

Vielleicht sind wir alle nur etwas paranoid und kümmern uns (Verdrängung?)
um Dinge, die für unser Leben und Alltag vollkommen irrelevant sind?
Um ja nur nicht unsere eigenen Missstände und Möglichkeiten zur aktiven
Patizipation und Mit-(Gestaltung) wahrnehmen zu müssen?


----------



## Ifosil (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

@Lexx

Ich muss auch oft lachen, hatte mal sone Theorie gesehen, demnach die Nazis einen Antigravitationsantrieb hatten und sich aufn Mond geflüchtet haben.  Ich konnt nichtmehr vor lachen, als dann auch der Film Ironsky kam, wär ich fast geplatzt. 

Aber die Leute werden immer so was glauben, da sie unmündig sind ein eigenes Weltbild zu schaffen. Lieber lassen sie sich von irgendwelchen Wahrheitsverkündern die Welt erklären.


----------



## Ifosil (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Fand ich sehr gut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgotnJIzXNA

Wobei auch Prof. Lesch da nix ausrichten kann, vllt hören paar mehr Leute auf seriöse Köpfe. *Ich hoffe ja noch*


----------



## Speed4Fun (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Zitat Walter Ulbricht 1961: 'Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu bauen.'

Ihre Gutgläubigkeit haben die Menschen der DDR mit 30 Jahren Gefangenschaft, Bespitzelung und Unfreiheit bezahlen müssen.

Alles Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## Ifosil (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Zitat Walter Ulbricht 1961: 'Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu bauen.'
> 
> Ihre Gutgläubigkeit haben die Menschen der DDR mit 30 Jahren Gefangenschaft, Bespitzelung und Unfreiheit bezahlen müssen.
> 
> Alles Verschwörungstheorien.


 
So ein Quatsch, sie haben deswegen dafür zahlen müssen weil sie das Pech hatten von den Soviets besetzt worden zu sein. Eine unmittelbare Folge des 2. Weltkriegs. Das Ulbicht das sagte, ist natürlich eine Schande, aber auch er war nur ein Vasall der Soviets.


----------



## QUAD4 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

ein schlag in die fresse derer die immer meinen "verschwörungstheorien" 

Belgischer Abgeordneter über Anschläge unter falscher Flagge und inszenierten Terrorkrieg - YouTube


----------



## QUAD4 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Fand ich sehr gut
> 
> Leschs Kosmos: Verschwörungstheorien auf dem Prüfstand - YouTube
> 
> Wobei auch Prof. Lesch da nix ausrichten kann, vllt hören paar mehr Leute auf seriöse Köpfe. *Ich hoffe ja noch*


 
naja, auch wenn hr lesch seriös lügt ist er noch längst nicht "seriös". sorry aber hr. lesch arbeitet für den staat. immerhin wird er auch von GEZ zwangsabagabe bezahlt  abgesehen davon soll hr. lesch lieber über mathematik und physik labbern anstatt von dingen von denen er keine ahnung hat. hr. lesch hat sich somit selbst disqualifiziert und du auch  
das video ist im übrigen nicht kommentierbar. dies hat natürlich seinen grund


----------



## Speed4Fun (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*



Ifosil schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, sie haben deswegen dafür zahlen müssen weil sie das Pech hatten von den Soviets besetzt worden zu sein. Eine unmittelbare Folge des 2. Weltkriegs. Das Ulbicht das sagte, ist natürlich eine Schande, aber auch er war nur ein Vasall der Soviets.


 
Vasall ist ein gutes Stichwort.

Genau das sind die Befehlsempfänger, die sich Regierungen schimpfen.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und das Volk hat das Pech, von diesen regiert zu werden.


----------



## QUAD4 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

ken jebsen hier im interview voll in fahrt und abgefuckt  
hier das komplette interview KenFM YouTube - Ken Jebsen befragt von Jo Menschenfreund - YouTube
und hier ein ausschnitt davon wo er den begriff auch erklärt KenFM YouTube - Ken Jebsen befragt von Jo Menschenfreund - YouTube dies ist besonders sehenswert für ifosil & co.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: FEMA-Camps, erste Anzeichen einer nationalen Säuberungsaktion, droht globale Ausweitung???*

Da dieser Thread jegliche Ansätze von Diskussion zu einem wissenschaftlichen, politischen oder wirtschaftlichen Thema vermissen lässt, sondern eher eine Sammlung von Youtubelinks zu verschiedensten Themen und oftmals fragwürdiger Quelle darstellt, wird er hiermit geschlossen.
Dem Threadersteller wird geraten, in Zukunft einen Diskussionsansatz sowie eine ausgeglichene Darstellung der entsprechenden Hintergründe in Textform in seinen Startpost zu hinterlegen, um wiederholtes Entgleiten zu vermeiden.


----------

